# True RECYCLING? Building STUFF outta someone's JUNK.



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm a PACK RAT,,,, & I'm just wondering if any of you guys have the same 'illness'?

During the winter, I just Love to build all kinds of 'STUFF',,,, specially when it's built FREE!
95% of the 'ACQUIRED' building materials that I use came out of dumpsters, garage 'clean-out' jobs, TRASH DAY cans, or maybe even garage sales. (last day of course)
All of my neighbors, now throw all of their broken items my way,,, sooner or later, i will build something useful out of those items.

Here's an example that you might enjoy,,,,, or you might even want to copy!?
(story,,, we were heading out fishing,,,,, driving down a back road when I seen a guy placing a 2-door SS refrigerator/ freezer out on the curb. I quickly turned around & went back home for my trailer!
*IT IS NOW A GUN SAFE FOR MY G-KIDS!
*
Before;









After;
1 piece of 3/4" plywood & some dumpster carpet. The purple 'carpet retainers' are actually made out of screw cap lids off of 1 gallon liquid soap jugs,,, gorilla glued down.
1 more month of washing cloths, & I'll have all 6 in place! lol,,,,









It can now store the x-bow & extra arrows, 6 standing bb, pellet, & .22 rifles & or some long .410 shotguns,,,, & 3 -54" double gun cases. 
ALL of the bb pistols, sling shots & ammo are stored in the carpeted door compartments.










I used a dozen 3/16" SS pop rivets to mount a heavy duty piano hinge to the side of the SS doors,,,, & a large Master lock keeps everything 'KID SAFE'.
(the MASTER lock was the only thing I had to BUY! I like that. ;>)


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Actually may be on to something here. I don't think theives look inside fridges and freezers much if at all? I could be wrong, I dunno I don't have sticky fingers like some folks


----------



## lmbchckn (Apr 3, 2013)

I've heard the best place to hide cash is in a freezer because no one looks behind the freezer burnt pop sickles. Also wonder if that's really true.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

lmbchckn said:


> I've heard the best place to hide cash is in a freezer because no one looks behind the freezer burnt pop sickles. Also wonder if that's really true.


I would believe it's true. I hide stuff in some very odd places in my house. Half the time I can't even find it


----------



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)

Did u have the refrigerant recycled or is the internals still intact.


----------



## OSUdaddy (Oct 18, 2010)

Many utility companies will pick up the old fridge and give you $100 for it. Put this towards a real safe as that old fridge is nothing but a storage cabinet.

Just saying............


----------



## Row v. Wade (Apr 27, 2004)

That's pretty cool work there.
My Son hasn't open the veggie drawer in the fridge in 20 years and the rest of the family know it...


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Different...unique...


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

DHower08 said:


> Actually may be on to something here. I don't think theives look inside fridges and freezers much if at all? I could be wrong, I dunno I don't have sticky fingers like some folks


Some one broke into my house and took coffee creamer, lunchmeat, cheese, yogurt then left the fridge door open. So some do get in the fridge.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

ristorap said:


> Some one broke into my house and took coffee creamer, lunchmeat, cheese, yogurt then left the fridge door open. So some do get in the fridge.


I would say that is rare. But it's a sad day when you have to break into someone's house for food.


----------



## slipsinker (May 21, 2012)

Doboy said:


> I'm a PACK RAT,,,, & I'm just wondering if any of you guys have the same 'illness'?
> 
> During the winter, I just Love to build all kinds of 'STUFF',,,, specially when it's built FREE!
> 95% of the 'ACQUIRED' building materials that I use came out of dumpsters, garage 'clean-out' jobs, TRASH DAY cans, or maybe even garage sales. (last day of course)
> ...


 wow,did anyone get a handle on what the point was?


----------



## slipsinker (May 21, 2012)

lmbchckn said:


> I've heard the best place to hide cash is in a freezer because no one looks behind the freezer burnt pop sickles. Also wonder if that's really true.


yeah, label it as that!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Matt63 said:


> Did u have the refrigerant recycled or is the internals still intact.


*
No Recycle,,,, i guess that's why they threw it out,,,, no gas,,,, so I pulled the pump & stuff out.*





DHower08 said:


> Actually may be on to something here. I don't think thieves look inside fridges and freezers much if at all? I could be wrong,
> 
> 
> *The best one,,,,, (My son never seen me build it)
> ...


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

What you're describing sounds more like "re-purpose" and I've done a lot of that. 

I just have to watch out or else I'll find myself holding on to stuff that might be good for something ... someday ...


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Here's another piece of TRASH that someone threw out,,,,, It also save me a chunk of money, & I have to say, it WORKS better than most store bought smokers;
(yes I posted pics a while back,,,, just trying to get back on subject lol,,, ;>)

THIS IS MY 'FREE' SMOKER 'OVEN',,, with 4 slide-out racks! ;








I hooked the 'oven' electric up to my 220v welder outlet in the barn.
Add a 1-3/4" exhaust pipe for a stack.
Some 1/2"-1" thick pieces of fruit tree wood placed on the bottom coil for smoke.
Heat temp settings, single OR double coil heat, clock, timer w alarm, 4 oven racks & stove TOP coils for making gravys!,,,,, EVEN A HIGH TEMP 'CLEAN' CYCLE!
*Top that for FREE! ;>)*










Smoked catfish, *W bass or W perch*,,,, just add a 1/2" square-hole jerky grate on top of the oven's slider racks.
*I had to BUY THEM! :<(*


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

scioto_alex said:


> What you're describing sounds more like "re-purpose" and I've done a lot of that.
> 
> *I just have to watch out or else I'll find myself holding on to stuff that might be good for something ... someday ...*



*lol,,, 'ME' 100% exactly,,,,, But if I 'throw it out' today, I'll definitely NEED IT 2 years from now! ;>)*
You should see my 3-car garage (no cars fit in), 2 patios, a big 2-story mower shed & my huge 2-story barn,,,, BUT WATCH WHERE YOU STEP!!! ;>)


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

thats the ticket, im always on the look out for good stuff on the curb, to me its all raw material waiting to be made into something...lol my friends think im nuts but i keep sayin if your on the moon ya gotta use what ya have ,.....nice












my trolling trousers made from a 5 gal bucket and a pair of old jeans, my ice sled made from old lawn chairs, even my kool sun brella found in trash and is now my sun shade in my boat..


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

I got my hands on some 1" galvanized conduit, cut it to different lengths, and made wind chimes. No matter what length I cut them to, they always struck a minor note. Maybe it was the texture of the metal.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

maybe the galv coating on the tube kills the vibrations.


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

scioto_alex said:


> I got my hands on some 1" galvanized conduit, cut it to different lengths, and made wind chimes. No matter what length I cut them to, they always struck a minor note. Maybe it was the texture of the metal.


Alex, Google is your friend when it comes to tuning wind chimes


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

bustedrod said:


> thats the ticket, im always on the look out for good stuff on the curb, to me its all raw material waiting to be made into something...lol my friends think im nuts but i keep sayin * if your on the moon ya gotta use what ya have* ,.....nice
> View attachment 336063
> View attachment 336065
> *my trolling trousers made from a 5 gal bucket and a pair of old jeans*, my ice sled made from old lawn chairs, even my kool sun brella found in trash and is now my sun shade in my boat..
> View attachment 336071


*OMG,,,, You definitely have to post that 'TROLLING BAG' on Pinterest!
& or apply for a patent! lollolllllol.
That's too cool. ;>)

*



scioto_alex said:


> I got my hands on some *1" galvanized conduit, cut it to different lengths, and made wind chimes*. No matter what length I cut them to, they always struck a minor note. Maybe it was the texture of the metal.




'Wind Chimes'.

Ya,, I made some DUDS too,,,, no matter what I tried, they always sounded OUT OF TUNE.
Then one day, I dropped a small empty propane cylinder,,,,, & the light bulb flashed! WALLLLAaaaaa! That cylinder rang like a bell.
SO,,, I just got done making some 'FREE chimes' for my family,,,, aka 'dumb' gifts for x-mas.
Just drill out the valve that's on top & screw in an eyebolt. Make sure that the eyebolt is long enough to go through a 1/4"+ thick, 4"-6" circle of plywood for the 'roof'. The 3 or 4 clacker lines (30# braid or 50# mono) attach to the outer rim of the wood roof with very small eyescrews,,,, then add 3 or 4 LINES below, with some 3/8" NUTS for clackers, positioned them right at the bottom of the cylinder. I added some 3" x 4" SS shim material pieces to the bottom, about 6" below the nuts. They worked perfectly for bright reflective wind catchers.

Here's a pic of the last one I put together,,, I still needs painted. 
Oh Ya,,, put an once or two or 3 of oil inside before you screw the lid on,,,,, Different pitch. ;>)








I don't think that you'll *find* anything, that 'RINGS' better than an empty, long or stubby propane cylinder!

BUSTEDROD,,,,
Here's another one that i put together years ago. I started out with an old COW BELL that I found down Muskingum hunting camp. Then I added 2- pieces of HARD, high tensile aluminum 'FORKS'.
It really rigs out nice,,,, along with the deep sounding cow-bell CLUNK!


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

wowser a giant tuning fork kool


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Here's my contribution to this 'recycling'







thread:

3 Section Compost Bin built with recycled "deck boards"., removable front & side boards.


----------



## Specgrade (Apr 14, 2017)

I forget what YouTube channel, but the guy turned a 4-drawer filing cabinet into a smoker. Crazy what the mind and a little time can do, huh?


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

The larger jars of ice tea mix, with the wide white caps, are exactly the right size to hold one bag of popcorn.

The Giant Eagle instant coffee jars, glass with black plastic lids, are the right size for a 1-pound bag of dried beans.

Containers like these can bounce around in re-use for years.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Hold-downs for tarps: fill some plastic gallon water or milk cartons(evenly, 3/4 full) of water. Tie short pieces of rope to each grommet on the tarp. They can freeze, blow around but will keep whatever you want to keep weather off of covered, and most bottles/tarps will last 2-3 years. Great for boats(won't scratch!) to protect/keep your travel covers looking new in(outside) storage.


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

My pantry is full of glass jars with metal lids, mouse-proof.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Doboy said:


> *OMG,,,, You definitely have to post that 'TROLLING BAG' on Pinterest!
> & or apply for a patent! lollolllllol.
> That's too cool. ;>)
> 
> ...


Thats gotta sound like church bells!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

lol,,,,,, Here's another winter boredom brainchild; (my neighbors LOVE this one!)

How many of you guys have an Portable, EMERGENCY DUMP STATION sitting out, in front of your barn!?
(Like, for just in case. ) 

Note the glass magazine/ 'utility' table sitting along side,,,,, it adds that 'TOUCH OF CLASS'? ;>)

Actually,,,, I built this portable 'dump station', thinking about my 3 G-Kids,,,,, how they constantly seem to run the 200yds to the house every few hours, rip off all of their muddy outdoor cloths, & NOT TRASH MOM'S BATHROOM! 
This unit will eventually end up out in their barn! (just add a 3gal bucket, trash bag & some lime!)










& Now, MAYBE, The 'ladies' won't have to hide behind a huge tree,,,,,,, at one of our summer, backyard, DRUNK'n WEEKEND BBQ's!

And my wife wonders why I keep SO MANY old used toilet seats! NO IMAGINATION!


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> Hold-downs for tarps: fill some plastic gallon water or milk cartons(evenly, 3/4 full) of water. Tie short pieces of rope to each grommet on the tarp. They can freeze, blow around but will keep whatever you want to keep weather off of covered, and most bottles/tarps will last 2-3 years. Great for boats(won't scratch!) to protect/keep your travel covers looking new in(outside) storage.


I use the 1 gal containers to hold down my boat cover when we camp at Mosquito or Pymatuning for a week in the spring. We leave our boats in the water so we don't have the trailer to wrap the bungees to hold the boat cover. The gallon containers we fill with water and that holds the cover down to keep all the pollen, maple helicopters, leaves, branches and rain out of the boat when parked overnight under the trees in the bay.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Doboy said:


> lol,,,,,, Here's another winter boredom brainchild; (my neighbors LOVE this one!)
> 
> How many of you guys have an Portable, EMERGENCY DUMP STATION sitting out, in front of your barn!?
> (Like, for just in case. )
> ...


Bottom right corner of pic, looks like someone didn't quite make it....


----------



## Specgrade (Apr 14, 2017)

I took some Gerber baby food jars and used them for holding hardware. The lids were screwed to the underside of a shelf and the jars just hung there ready and waiting.


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

I'm always trying to make something out of nothing lol some work some don't lol. Girlfriend hates driving and I see something and I have her pull over so I can grab it out of someone's trash, she gets so embarrassed lol......Rich


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

Once on the way up to the ridge I spotted a bunch of trash at the end of a driveway. This was just below the Alum spillway.

There was one of those 20-inch box fans, and it was windmilling in the breeze, as if waving to say Hey! I'm not dead yet!

It served for years at the cabin.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Hatchetman said:


> Bottom right corner of pic, looks like someone didn't quite make it....



lol,,, GOOD EYES Pete,,, & one hell of an imagination!
Actually,,, that's a tulip poplar leaf.






scioto_alex said:


> Once on the way up to the ridge I spotted a bunch of trash at the end of a driveway. This was just below the Alum spillway.
> *There was one of those 20-inch box fans, and it was windmilling in the breeze, as if waving to say Hey! I'm not dead yet!*
> It served for years at the cabin.


*20" box fan!!!!*
That's one of my favorite finds! (usually just fix the cord, or by-pass the thermostat, rheostat & go
straight feed ;>)
I'm the only one at fish camp with a FREE 20" box fan hitting my fillet table! NO flys, mosquitos, or Yeller jackets,,,, & NICE & cool on those August afternoons.
I use another FREE one in my garage when I weld.
& ANOTHER ONE (smaller) behind my cellar wood burner!

I just wish someone would throw out 3 or 4 12v ers for my boats! ;>)


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

*Here's another rainy day brain storm,,,, a CONDO for birds.*
You'll need to do some math on this one!

All you need is a discarded 10-20-30 gal plastic bucket or drum.
Measure the open end, inside height. Then Place 3, 4 or 6 part segmented circles of plywood on a pipe pole with a piece of plastic pipe separating each piece of plywood.
After everything is positioned on the pole, & Glued or brad nailed together,
Turn the barrel up side down & drop it down over the 'floors'. Use self tapping screws to hold everything in proper position,,,,, then carefully use a hole saw to drill out the door entrance holes.
If you use a white plastic barrel, make sure that you paint the outside, or the UV will destroy it in just a few years.
This one pictured, is about 15 yo.

DON'T make the holes too large, or all you'll attract is INVASIVE SPECIES!
But, then again, the sparrows & starlings make fantastic 'targets' for the G-Kids! &, If you make the holes large enough for starlings, let them nest successfully the first year,,,,, then you'll have 'OPEN SEASON TARGETS FOREVER'!!!
Sorry PETA. ;>)










Oh Ya,,, I almost forgot,,,,,
if you have a slew of kids, you most likely have dozens of old worn out shoes & boots lying around, right? (their BOOTS WORK BEST)
DON"T just throw the shoes away,,,, grab a drill & some 2"-3" deck screws, & screw through the heals into a treated post or fence. Paint them different colors,,,, the paint will make them a tad more weather proof.
The smaller the boot the better,,,, the house wrens, chickadees & nut hatches will love 'em.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Yes, I suffer from the same illness. Some people see trash.....I see free resources and building materials.
In a throwaway culture and disposable incomes, there is a great deal to rescue from the landfill.

All of you are creators, designers and inventors. I appreciate you more than you'll ever know.
I'll have to pull some of my creations out of seasonal storage to take pics to post.....Stay tuned --Tim


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

it would be funny if next year wally world had my trolling trousers in the fishing dept lolol they work good with my 17 ftr you guys are all makin kool stuff.


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

Here's a low budget project that my Grandkids love! A couple of dollys, some barrels, and before you know it, you have a train!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

PromiseKeeper said:


> Here's a low budget project that my Grandkids love! A couple of dollys, some barrels, and before you know it, you have a train!
> View attachment 337691


*
Oh man, that's Awesome!
Now that's my kind of 'stuff' to build,,,,, specially when It gets some kids involved in the building.

Seeing that lawn tractor reminded me of something else I like to build,,,, (Sorry I can't find the pictures).
When one of my neighbors throws out a riding lawn mower, I grab it quick. 
The Rear axle & nice wide tires makes a dandy dumping lawn CART . I build the 'BOX' up high & attach a tow tongue with ball hitch to the front of the mower axle with a huge heavy duty barn hinge,,,,, Then the trailer box & axle will rotate & dump. 
No problem putting 1,000# on one of my lawn mower BUILDS! ;>)





Wow said:



Yes, I suffer from the same illness. Some people see trash.....I see free resources and building materials.
In a throwaway culture and disposable incomes, there is a great deal to rescue from the landfill.

All of you are creators, designers and inventors. I appreciate you more than you'll ever know.
I'll have to pull some of my creations out of seasonal storage to take pics to post.....Stay tuned --Tim

I can't wait TIM,,,, I'm already 'STEALING' all of your MONKEY POSTERS, & sending them to my G-Kids! Thanks. ;>)

Click to expand...

*


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

bustedrod said:


> *it would be funny if next year wally world had my trolling trousers in the fishing dept lolol*
> 
> Bustedrod,,,,
> Now that you have us on a 'FISHING' topic,,,,,,I might as well show you some fun 'BUILDS' that are very THRIFTY to put together.
> ...


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

those are kool , if there really old they may be silver. yeh ya gotta do the fork ahahah and those will totally work. i bet you get some nice eyes on those


----------



## Specgrade (Apr 14, 2017)

Before I go to the shooting range, I roll up my targets and put them inside a cardboard tube from a paper towel roll to keep them nice and neat. It fits so well in my range bag.


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

I have recycled brass for 50 + years


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

I just got done building & painting 4 of these LIVE box traps yesterday. The 'Have-a-Hearts' were getting too expensive, & their 'DROP DOOR' linkage was too touchy to set & complicated for my liking. 
So,,,, beings that I just happen to have a slew of concrete mesh/ reinforcement wire left over from my gardening, I figured I'd use it for the box trap frames!
Then, for the doors, I used some grates out of some discarded BBQ grills. (trash day again;>)
One of the BBQ Grills had a SS reflector shield in it,,,,, That worked perfectly, for the TRIP PAN.
The trip linkage rod was actually the conduit PIPE that came out of a large table lamp. I just brazed some solid, welding rod pieces, on both ends of the pipe. Then, it was easier to heat & bend.

The hardest part of this build was finding a HEAVY GAUGE 1"x 1" square mesh for the outside,,, I settled for light duty galvanized stuff from TSC, for my second trap. I just gotta hope that the ***** don't destroy it!?


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

dang nice work.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Blue Pike said:


> I have recycled brass for 50 + years
> View attachment 338033



Ya,,,, I'm into that too! ;>)

If you lived closer, I'd hand you all of the brass that I picked up, & didn't use, or NEED!
one of these days I'll have to take some pictures of the brass, AA casings,,, and drawers full of wads,,,, maybe make someones day?

*If you shoot, you might be interested in this RECYCLING brain storm,,,,, it's a simple thing, but I got compliments on the idea, at the range. IT'S FREE!*

Find one of these HARD SIDED SUITCASES on TRASH DAY,,,, & then 'find' some large 36" x 36" foam rubber sofa cushions,,,,, SOMEBODY is always tossing out sofas & recliners!
(BTW,,,, those foam cushions also make THE BEST CAR & BOAT WASHING & WAXING SPONGES!!! Don't throw away the left over pieces! ;>)

Before;









& here's the after,,,, Lay the objects down on the foam & trace 'em out. Use a VERY SHARP fillet knife to saw down an 1" or 2, to the needed depth, cut along the perimeter first, then 'fillet' out the piece of foam to make the depression, & snugly fit! Make sure that you place the heaviest items closer to the 'bottom', when standing the case up. ;>)
This case has accumulated CRAP for at least 25 years!
(Hey Gary,,, check out the MSA application form in the background!)








All of our targets, markers, stickers & various screw drivers & tools go into the top & side compartments.
Make Cut-outs for safety glasses, staplers, Red Dot batteries, boxes of shells and hundreds of .22 rounds!
Just pick up the whole case & head to the range. ;>)
Now, that the G-Kids are shooting more than BB guns,,,, I'll have to make 2-3 more.
C U TRASH DAY.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Row v. Wade said:


> That's pretty cool work there.
> My Son hasn't open the veggie drawer in the fridge in 20 years and the rest of the family know it...


Veggie drawer holds just enough 12oz beer cans


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

LOL,,,, HERE'S ANOTHER IDEA,* 
TOPIC,,, HUNTING TREE STANDS & BLINDS; (almost totally FREE )*
It's still sitting out back, waiting for better weather to finish,,,,,to erect.


While your driving around, keep your eyes open for these 250-500 gallon LIQUID TOTES.
They are galvanized, & very strong.
DON'T BUY THEM (beg or trade,,, lol,,, Buying them just RAISES THE 'VALUE' ;>)

I traded stuff for 4 of them,,,, almost Like FREE,,, & I just missed getting my hands on 8 more,,, they WERE totally free for the taking! The factory owner CUT THEM UP FOR SCRAP,,, he got tired moving them around. :<(

Before;









The AFTER PIC
& after adding a removable roof, some camo paint on outdoor carpet, & some carpet inside for sound deadening. I zip-tied it completely around the outside to stop some of the wind.
I welded up some pipe journals & bolted them on to the bottom 4 corners. Then 1-1/2" pipe will be bolted into the journals for 12' of legs. 
On the back side, I bolted on 2 vertical, heavy duty angle iron pieces.
Those two pieces will go against the tree trunk & enable us to ratchet strap, & chain the whole 'basket' to a straight oak tree. The pipe legs will be underneath,,,, just in case. ;>)
My neighbor threw out a 20' piece of aluminum ladder that was BENT,,, that will work just fine.










I'm 300# NAKED,,, so my G-kids should fit in it just fine! I cut down 3 sides so they could shoot the x-bow off of the top rails. There's a comfy, adjustable, 360* swivel seat inside.
IF this works OK,,, I will build a second one. I'll Weld & bolt One tote upside down on another,,,, it will be completely enclosed with carpet,,,,,, with tilt out WINDOWS & HEAT!


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

bustedrod said:


> thats the ticket, im always on the look out for good stuff on the curb, to me its all raw material waiting to be made into something...lol my friends think im nuts but i keep sayin if your on the moon ya gotta use what ya have ,.....nice
> View attachment 336063
> View attachment 336065
> my trolling trousers made from a 5 gal bucket and a pair of old jeans, my ice sled made from old lawn chairs, even my kool sun brella found in trash and is now my sun shade in my boat..
> View attachment 336071


You might want to get a patent on that drift sock! I'm going to make one just for fun to see the looks when I throw it out. Bet it works good. 


bustedrod said:


> thats the ticket, im always on the look out for good stuff on the curb, to me its all raw material waiting to be made into something...lol my friends think im nuts but i keep sayin if your on the moon ya gotta use what ya have ,.....nice
> View attachment 336063
> View attachment 336065
> my trolling trousers made from a 5 gal bucket and a pair of old jeans, my ice sled made from old lawn chairs, even my kool sun brella found in trash and is now my sun shade in my boat..
> View attachment 336071


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

it does work good helps controll boat when trollin.. old pair of 35 jeans fits over 5 gal bucket rim..


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

LOL,,, More CRAPPY Weather,,, More building!

I've been working on Mikeys 26' boat trailer. It needed new fenders, guide-ons with a permanently mounted ladder, PAINT & a WALKWAY! 
Almost done,,,,, then NO MORE WET FEET,,, NO MORE FORGETTING THE LADDER!

I 'acquired' a semi full of vinyl (plastic) fencing & decking boards,,,, so I'm using the stuff to build a non-slip WALKWAY. (had to buy the screws! :<(
The swim platform is deck boards, & so is the new fender steps.










I still need to fab up the ladders, & weld up the guide-ons, rollers & bumpers,,,,, I'll need 2 more helpful hands for that.
All of the metal came from a scrap pile,,,,, FREE,,, I like that.
Hopefully, the trailer will be done when the eyes get to Conny!?


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Wow! Is there anything you cant do?


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

;>)


hailtothethief said:


> Wow! Is there anything you cant do?



LOL,,,, Ya,,,,, ("jack of all trades,,, REALLY GOOD AT NOTHING!")

there is one or two things I haven't tried or got a handle on,,,,,,,,, 
Like Right now,,,, I CAN'T SEEM TO GET MY BUTT OFF OF THIS CHAIR,
& start doing something outside!!????????????????

Think, I'll go check the fridge,,,,,,
Later
;>)


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Same here time get my punkass out the bed and go fish


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

Two pallets and two cable spool ends.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

WOW! Blue Pike,,, That's what I'm talking about!
I consider that bench to be one Fantastic RECYCLING Job! Nice ;>)

Now, my daughter would BURN the spool & pallets, just to make marshmallow Shmores. 
Then, she would go ' Antique' furniture shopping, & PAY $1,000 for something like your awesome bench!!???

Go Figure,,,,, Shes Collage Educated,,,,, She didn't learn nut'n from me.

lol,,, I will gladly send her your pictures!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Hey Blue,,, If your interested,,, I have +- 5 cable spools available,,,, if you would like one or two tops, for making some beer-can holding end tables?

I was saving them, to make a 5' card table,,,,, maybe, someday.


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

Doboy ---- Thanks for the good words on the little bench.

About the spools--- Thanks for the offer, but my son works for a cable company an I can have him bring me any size spool that I need.

Again—Thanks for the good words


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

I recently got this gas fire pit for free. It had a broken fitting and something chewed the wire on the starter. Since I didn't have the fitting needed and couldn't locate one on the 'Net, I silver soldered the broken one. A wire nut on the bare wires and we have a fire pit for the deck this fall.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

lol Chad,,,,
Fixing, & being able to re-use someone else's JUNK, feels way better than BUYING, RIGHT? ;>)

Just wondering,,,, did you use a propane bottle to silver solder?????
(there's a set of tanks & torch around there too, right.?)


*
BTW,,, If any of you guys have a massive, old (mill) VISE/ ANVIL laying around, & would like to sell, or trade it,,,,,.? 
Lately, I've been doing a lot of beating & bending, fab work,,, I sure could use one.*


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Doboy said:


> lol,,,,,, Here's another winter boredom brainchild; (my neighbors LOVE this one!)
> 
> How many of you guys have an Portable, EMERGENCY DUMP STATION sitting out, in front of your barn!?
> (Like, for just in case. )
> ...


I built one of those and left it at our hunting lease. The only issue is i would recommend NOT using an old wooden toilet seat. After a couple years its kind of like pooping on a stomped ceiling. Quite peaceful though overlooking the field and doing what i do best.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

*Here's some more of my 'cheap' RAINY DAY projects,,,, you just might want to copy.?


ALMOST DONE with 2 different types of pole holder trees,,, made from 'JUNK, I HAD LYING AROUND'! (lmbo,,,,, Primo, so far, totally FREE ;>)

I Just need to buy or build some kind of REMOVABLE SLIDING BASES.
Does ANYBODY have any sliding base material lying around,,, for trade or sell?

What do you guys think,,,, not too shabby, for free. 
I had two 5-gallon buckets of rusty pipe fittings, back in the shed,,, so I had to give them a shot. 
I'll most likely have to drill & tap out about 40, 1/4" set crew holes,,, to tighten/ lock everything down,,,, after they get mounted & adjusted properly.*


----------



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)

Google 80/20 it's made from aluminum and is quite pricey. We used it at work for building part fixtures


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Doboy said:


> *OMG,,,, You definitely have to post that 'TROLLING BAG' on Pinterest!
> & or apply for a patent! lollolllllol.
> That's too cool. ;>)
> 
> ...


How do you know when tank is empty? I don't want start drilling or cutting and lose more than my eyebrows!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Matt63 said:


> *Google 80/20 it's made from aluminum and is quite pricey*. We used it at work for building part fixtures



*
Wow,, that's spooky Matt. (lol,,,, can 'WE' get our hands on some small, short, scrap pieces of the stuff????)*

That's exactly what I was doing 2 days ago.
Turns out, I have 3, 4' pieces of the stuff standing up behind the barn door. I never knew what it was called, & never seen it in action. Most likely, I snagged it out of some garbage can!

I showed the stuff to my Son,,,,, & that was the first time I ever heard the name 80/20.
I Googled & searched AMAZON for hours,,,,,, looking for the 'T' bolts, *corner brackets, & BASE PLATES,,, for mounting the stuff.
I found NOTHING, that I thought would work, properly,,,, until NOW,,,, you just gave me some ideas!

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00BKR00DO/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A1H481IPHNMK5K&psc=1

https://www.amazon.com/PZRT-Aluminu...WC57Q4618G5&psc=1&refRID=HDTRNMJJBWC57Q4618G5

If I bolted 3, 6" pieces together side by side making a base plate (4.5"x 4.5" wide), & mounted it on the top of the gunwales,,, this stuff would hold anything!? 
It would be 1.5" high,,,,,, but it would be 'FREE',,,,, just the price of a bunch of 'T' bolts.
I love that. ;>)
Then I could make my TREE base plates out of ANY type of flat plate!?
,,, & use up to 6 T bolts to slide everything into the slots & lock the trees into place.*

*THANKS, for the suggestion Matt,,,, What I'm visualizing now, it would be very easy to put together, & supper strong.*
*
Just think,,,, (you really opened up the can,,, lol,, ;>)

I could 'fab' up a bunch of different angled sliding brackets, & attach them to the 80/20 POSTS,
Then weld some 1.5"-2" ID pole holding pipes to them!

I could quickly put together DOZENS of NICE LOOKING, 100% ADJUSTABLE pole holder trees,,,,,, for 1/4 THE COST of HSG's! ;>)

(lol,,, remember guys,,, it's MY PATENT! ;>)




Oh wow again,,,,, MAYBE, I could easily rip these 1.5" squares in half, & make twice as much track,,,,,, 3/4" high. Perfect. 
lmbo,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, Hey Matt, does this stuff weld together easily?
*


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

*LMBO,,,,,,

I just called the FACTORY!!!!

I"M GONNA BE RICH!*


----------



## D J (Jul 8, 2010)

We use the 80/20 at work too. I ended up buying some and fabricating a mount so I could have my downriggers out over my swim platform and free up space in the aft of my boat. It is really neat stuff to work with and the adjust-ability is a true plus. I can slide things around and fine tune spacing. And, I can take the frame on and off with two pin clips and two bolts so the boat easily converts from fishing to pleasure.

View media item 82967


----------



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)

Sorry I lost my job in June so I can't get any. We used aluminum angle for corner brackets and the bolts are 5/16 course thread and we have used carage bolts also but needed some grinding to make work. I think they purchased everything from Mc master carr. As far as welding the 80 20 I'm not sure how it takes weld.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Well,,, is this canoe drive unit a cool build or what.!?
(Maybe another winter project. lol,, someday)


Check this build out;





Another one;








Comments;
Look @ 213, you can see the outboard lower foot, Simple Design , Then when he pulls up on the handle to put it in reverse it is a basic simple lever to move up & down on the outboard lower unit shift rod,, Very basic stuff here.


if you look closely at 2:30 you"ll see that he has mounted the foot of an outboard to the bottom. forward and reverse gears are in the foot. Pretty slick!

That must be a belt drive running across the floor, back to the lower unit.
Put a pulley on the lower unit shaft. Maybe even Use the mowers electric clutch?
Then add a push pull hand leaver to **** the lower unit tranny shaft.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

*Here's another idea,,, that works just fine.

The other day,,,, a friend stopped over while I was putting the finishing touches on a mounting board for my daughters 7pt deer head.
He went nuts when he seen how I was 'STAINING' & 'WAXING' the board,,,,,,
SO,,, I thought that you guys might like the idea too,,, It's a super simple way,,, specially in the winter.
All you really need is one coat, let the SHOE wax completely dry, then buff. 
2 coats & the wood grain shows up even more.
Check it out;

I've also 'fixed' some scratched oak door moldings with this stuff.*

View attachment 461124
View attachment 461125


*LOL,,,, It'll get mounted on the back of the hunting shed. ;>)*


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

For some reason,,,, the pictures didn't show?
???? Let me know if the pics don't open & I'll try posting them again.

What happened to the 'EDIT' button?


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Pictures didnt open for me.

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Doboy said:


> For some reason,,,, the pictures didn't show?
> ???? Let me know if the pics don't open & I'll try posting them again.
> 
> What happened to the 'EDIT' button?



Top right corner of your post is the edit.... three vertical ...'s


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Hatchetman said:


> Top right corner of your post is the edit.... three vertical ...'s



THANKS Hatchetman.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Let's try those pics again,,,, a different way.


Remember,,, more coats, make a higher gloss. 
L
End up just like 5 coats of expensive hi-gloss polly,,,, but pert-near free.
(lol,, garage sale shoe polish,,, the wife would skreetch,, " Why the hell did you buy that,, You wear tennis shoes!")
;>)



















LOL,,,, I have a very fine SS wire holding the jaw bone on,,,, but it still opens & closes perfectly.
We have a small hunting shed, out back, by the fire ring. That's where I'm going to mount this head.
I'll attach a clear fishing line to the jaw bone so to be able to OPEN & CLOSE it,,, I'll make the mouth 'TALK'.
The 3-4 years olds will go nuts! 
Not to mention my skunk-drunk buddies! I'll have to wait till they go back around back, to eliminate,,,, then I'll pull the string hard & crack that jaw closed! lmbo,,,,,


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

BTW,,, I looked back for the Hunting Shed pictures that I must have posted somewhere else? You might be interested in seeing it here? It was one of my last winters builds.










Since 'LITTLE GIRL' has taken it for her play house,,,,,, I have to build another, for me.









I just obtained another junk axle & frame, & #2 shed might be started soon,,,,,, hopefully, it'll be done this winter.

RIGHT NOW, I'm putting the final touches on a DRAG BOX BLADE/ cultivator type thingy.
So far, It's made out of everything, that someone else threw out.
A push blade off of a lawn tractor mower.
A scrap towing hitch frame,,,
6, 1" od high tensile, highway joint reinforcing bars,,,, & a whole bunch of welding.
I still need to add the PINS for a 3pt hitch attachment.
That draw bar can unbolt & pull out,,,, then I can mount it like a class 1- 3pt, behind a small tractor.
I HOPE IT WORKS? & it's heavy enough to dig in? What do you think?









So far,, everything was free,,,, except those 12 U-BOLTS! @ $2.25 EACH! ;>)


----------



## Ol' Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

JUNK LOOKING FOR TRUTH

Here's a little time filler project I just finished. Did you ever wonder what you did with the tapemeasure on the boat? Does it not hold still under the fish? 

I had a bit of 1/8 aluminum sheet and some stainless rivets left over from a bee project. Ordered a $3.39 stainless hinge from amazon (shipping was $3.49, broke my heart). Measures fish to 44" and folds up to 23 inches long. Fits under the boat seat, might store under the cooler lid.

Thanks,

Dennis


----------



## Ol' Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

I SAW A BOAT HOOK IN A PIECE OF SCRAP ALUMINUM

Layed it out from imagination on a 3" x 3" x 2.25" cut end of a big aluminum bar in the junk pile. For scale, the hole is 1.000 diameter drilled on drill press. 

Bandsawed the profiles and filed the hook to shape, finished on wirewheel. 

Now I need to round up a piece of aged SYP for a handle. I'm thinking about 5 feet long, maybe 6 to start, so I can use it to pick up, hook the dock, and push off if necessary. If it gets in the way on my 14-ft boat I'll just cut it off later. 

Any of you with a boat hook care to say how long is comfortable to you and why?

Thanks,

Dennis


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Ol' Whiskers said:


> JUNK LOOKING FOR TRUTH
> Here's a little time filler project I just finished. Did you ever wonder what you did with the tapemeasure on the boat? Does it not hold still under the fish?
> I had a bit of 1/8 aluminum sheet and some stainless rivets left over from a bee project. Ordered a $3.39 stainless hinge from amazon (shipping was $3.49, broke my heart). Measures fish to 44" and folds up to 23 inches long. Fits under the boat seat, might store under the cooler lid.
> 
> ...


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Ol' Whiskers said:


> I SAW A BOAT HOOK IN A PIECE OF SCRAP ALUMINUM
> Layed it out from imagination on a 3" x 3" x 2.25" cut end of a big aluminum bar in the junk pile. For scale, the hole is 1.000 diameter drilled on drill press.
> Bandsawed the profiles and filed the hook to shape, finished on wirewheel.
> Now I need to round up a piece of aged SYP for a handle. I'm thinking about 5 feet long, maybe 6 to start, so I can use it to pick up, hook the dock, and push off if necessary. If it gets in the way on my 14-ft boat I'll just cut it off later.
> ...



Yep, looks like a boat hook to me! (?? whats a SYP?)
I'd say, a long broom or shovel handle, might be just right,,,, what you said, 5'-6'? for a not so windy day.
Telescopic always works best for storage,,, or small enough diameter to fit into an upright pole holder.

BTW,,, I get ALL of my replacement handles on trash day,,,,, 'Free' for the stopping.

O BTW,,,, those free 'handles' make some might fine 'EYE' KNOCKERS,,,, (billy clubs)
Drill out the end of a 12"-16" piece & fill it with 2oz lead. Don't forget to add a rope loop for around your wrist, or it'll go flying.
LOL,,, the COP asked me why I had 2 of them in my truck's door compartment,,,, I simply said, To KILL FISH! ;>)


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Use to love dumpster diving on jobs we would go to, plus what came back before the scrap yard ..... I like making verses buying when I can , just need the time and now the energy


----------



## Ol' Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

Doboy said:


> Yep, looks like a boat hook to me! (?? whats a SYP?)
> I'd say, a long broom or shovel handle, might be just right,,,, what you said, 5'-6'? for a not so windy day.
> Telescopic always works best for storage,,, or small enough diameter to fit into an upright pole holder.
> 
> ...


Thanks, SYP = Southern Yellow Pine


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

I scrounged a folding ladder the other day. I was shagging down Christmas trees for the estate(brush piles for the lil' woodland creatures). As I was grabbing one from the trash, a guy comes walking out dragging a ladder.
I asked "You throwing that away?" 
"Yeah, I'm done with it. I can't fold that darn thing up to save my life".
"Can I have it?" 
"Sure, help yourself".
I grabbed it, pushed and pulled a few times, folded it right up. I said "There you go. It just takes some practice".
"Its yours. I don't want that thing".

So I got that goin' for me...


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

lmbchckn said:


> I've heard the best place to hide cash is in a freezer because no one looks behind the freezer burnt pop sickles. Also wonder if that's really true.


I've heard that also


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Read in the paper today that there is an actual word for this kind of activity. It's called "Upcycling"!


----------



## Ol' Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

Got my mindset from my grandfather, the identical old dutchman born in 1892 lived thru the depression, raised seven kids without a job, two world wars, and so on. When I was about 5 years old, he used to "let" me pull nails from boards he got from his curbside junk route around western Cincinnati, in addition to planting tomoatoes, pulling beans, digging potatoes, picking plums and grapes, picking feathers and pulling eggs. He gave me a small crowbar and one of those endgrippers, and I had to pull all the nails so he could use the wood for projects. He passed away about 25 years ago and when we cleaned out his garage I found the Winchester Western shotshell crate with about 50 pounds of pulled nails and the crowbar on top, along with a peach basket stave wth my name printed in chalk, where he was teaching me to write as we worked under the shed. I rarely throw anything away. Sorry the pic is upside down, it won't go in any other way no matter how I save it.

Dennis


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

Dennis, That's an awesome find and a great story. The world would be a better place if every kid had a grandpa that would teach them how to work and care enough to help them learn. I'd have to figure out a way to preserve all of that to honor him. Well, maybe not ALL of the nails LOL


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Ol' Whiskers said:


> Got my mindset from my grandfather, the identical old dutchman born in 1892 lived thru the depression, raised seven kids without a job, two world wars, and so on. When I was about 5 years old, he used to "let" me pull nails from boards he got from his curbside junk route around western Cincinnati, in addition to planting tomoatoes, pulling beans, digging potatoes, picking plums and grapes, picking feathers and pulling eggs. He gave me a small crowbar and one of those endgrippers, and I had to pull all the nails so he could use the wood for projects. He passed away about 25 years ago and when we cleaned out his garage I found the Winchester Western shotshell crate with about 50 pounds of pulled nails and the crowbar on top, along with a peach basket stave wth my name printed in chalk, where he was teaching me to write as we worked under the shed. I rarely throw anything away. Sorry the pic is upside down, it won't go in any other way no matter how I save it.
> 
> Dennis




I had to do it for ya. ;>)


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

chadwimc said:


> I scrounged a folding ladder the other day. I was shagging down Christmas trees for the estate(brush piles for the lil' woodland creatures). As I was grabbing one from the trash, a guy comes walking out dragging a ladder.
> I asked "You throwing that away?"
> "Yeah, I'm done with it. I can't fold that darn thing up to save my life".
> "Can I have it?"
> ...



*I'd be drooling with a find like that! * Like, SLAM ON THE BREAKS & SKID!
Even if those hinges can't be cleaned & lubed,,,, those 4' ladder pieces would make a whole bunch of boat trailer boarding ladders,,, hec, I can even see them used for a free standing shelf unit,,,, or use those ratchet hinges for some home made folding boat, canoe or yak seats! OR, I see Another spur on the G-kids jungle jym.
lol,,, I better quit, I'm starting to shake with anticipation.

AMAZING,,, the waste in this country.


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

Masterbaiter66 said:


> I've heard that also


Believe me. The bad guys and cops know all about checking the freezer...


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Yeah, they're always looking for "frozen assets"!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Do you guys know that you can take the winding PLATES out of an old motor & use them for all kinds of stuff?
I Used the thin copper wire for tying, & the thin PLATES for hammered spoons, vibes, & even inline flashers & buzz blades?
I was going to use these SS shims for sonar blanks till my mold disappeared,,,, now, I just use them for wind chime flashers.


----------

